# Word - Kopfzeile anderer Seitenabstand als das Dokument



## XsilentX (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte, dass meine Kopfzeile einen anderen Seitenabstand hat als das Dokument. Das könnte ich auch immer manuel bei jeder Seite einstellen, nur ich will, dass das automatisch bei jeder neuen Seite passiert.

Kann mir da irgendjemand weiter helfen


Meine Idee war ein Macro das bei jeder neuen Seite ausgeführt wird und das dann richtig formatiert.
Aber ich weiss nicht wie das funktioniert, also bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Danke schonmal, mfg
Simon


\\edit:
Hat sich inzwischen erledigt.


----------



## Retlaw (29. Juli 2004)

1. Neues Dokument
2. Im Menü auf Ansicht => Kopf- und Fußzeile
3. Den Seitenabstand mit dem Balken über dem Dokument einstellen
4. Kopfzeile schreiben
5. Auf schließen klicken
6. Dokument schreiben

Jetzt wird die Kopfzeile auf jede neue Seite kopiert mit dem eingestellten Seitenabstand.


----------

